
The Monopolies (Alphabet, Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Microsoft) - CPLX
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/the-monopolies
======
krath94
This article says "The Monopolies" and then names 5 companies that in some way
or another compete with each other. I know what they're getting at, but these
are not monopolies. Especially weird since using Monopoly in a plural form
when talking about the same (or similar) industry completely defeats the
purpose of the word.

